# Maldini ha rinnovato col Milan.



## admin (30 Giugno 2022)

Calciomercato.com Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato col Milan. A breve il Comunicato

Schira: Alle 19.30 Massara interverrà al Grand Hotel di Rimini. Volto disteso e sereno, ma nessuno parla.
L'ufficialità del suo rinnovo fino al 2024 (con opzione 2025) ancora non è arrivata.

Gazzetta: Se la firma non arrivasse entro mezzanotte i dirigenti potrebbero lavorare solo a titolo personale, altrimenti rischierebbero provvedimenti.


----------



## Zenos (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato col Milan. A breve il Comunicato


Spostiamo bene


----------



## Masanijey (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato col Milan. A breve il Comunicato


Non facciamo scherzi


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato col Milan. A breve il Comunicato


Il precariato é uno dei mali d'Italia. Paolo dai retta a me, la prossima volta fai un contratto a tempo indeterminato


----------



## Solo (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato col Milan. A breve il Comunicato


Speriamo non sia come ieri con Schira....


----------



## Blu71 (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato col Milan. A breve il Comunicato




Grazie a Dio. Ora sotto con il mercato.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato col Milan. A breve il Comunicato


Attendo l'ufficialità vera.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Giugno 2022)

Se è vero tiriamo un sospirone,un mese così chi se lo dimentica.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato col Milan. A breve il Comunicato


Bene. Ora acquisiti SUBITO.


----------



## Davidoff (30 Giugno 2022)

Se vero, miglior acquisto possibile.


----------



## Tobi (30 Giugno 2022)

credetemi, mia moglie ha avuto un parto difficilissimo, il bambino ha avuto delle sofferenze importanti pre-natali, questo rinnovo è stato ancora più estenuante


----------



## Milo (30 Giugno 2022)

Speriamo li abbia convinti e non si sia accontentato


----------



## Zenos (30 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se è vero tiriamo un sospirone,un mese così chi se lo dimentica.


Io aspetto i 3 big prima


----------



## Roger84 (30 Giugno 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Speriamo non sia come ieri con Schira....


Può essere che era effettivamente così...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato col Milan. A breve il Comunicato



Tranquilli,l'ufficialità arriverà il 3 Luglio..


----------



## Swaitak (30 Giugno 2022)

Attendiamo il giallo firme


----------



## Giofa (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato col Milan. A breve il Comunicato


E menomale, già il povero Massara ha una faccia funerea, sai che seratina stasera a Rimini se non avessero annunciato il rinnovo


----------



## uolfetto (30 Giugno 2022)

Con 5 ore di anticipo sulla scadenza addirittura. Non me lo aspettavo.


----------



## Solo (30 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> E menomale, già il povero Massara ha una faccia funerea, sai che seratina stasera a Rimini se non avessero annunciato il rinnovo


Immagina se si presenta dicendo "divertitevi, che io da domani vado a mettere le palle a mollo"


----------



## danjr (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato col Milan. A breve il Comunicato


Me ne frego, voglio il comunicato


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato col Milan. A breve il Comunicato


Bene ma vista la fatica immagino non ci sia tutta questa armonia, un pò quando litighi con tua moglie e poi ti tocca mangiarci e dormirci assieme


----------



## Ecthelion (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato col Milan. A breve il Comunicato


Finalmente. Ora sto molto, molto meglio.


----------



## ignaxio (30 Giugno 2022)

Possiamo tornare palle a mollo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato col Milan. A breve il Comunicato



Magari ci dicessero TUTTI i dettagli... ma immagino che trasparenza avremo su questa storia....


----------



## folletto (30 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Me ne frego, voglio il comunicato


Impossibile, il Milan non comunica


----------



## ignaxio (30 Giugno 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Immagina se si presenta dicendo "divertitevi, che io da domani vado a mettere le palle a mollo"


Magari stavano solo concordando per quando prendere le due settimane di ferie.


----------



## mil77 (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato col Milan. A breve il Comunicato


Diciamo che questa fonte ultimamente ci prende molto spesso sul Milan


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato col Milan. A breve il Comunicato


Sarei proprio curioso di capire i termini di questo rinnovo, se ha ottenuto qualcosa di quello che chiedeva o se Cardinale ha spedito il contratto senza modifiche. 
Vediamo anche nella campagna acquisti che tipo di rassicurazioni avrà ottenuto... temo che i prodromi di questo calciomercato debbano porci sul chi va là.


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Magari ci dicessero TUTTI i dettagli... ma immagino che trasparenza avremo su questa storia....



Mai avuto dubbi sul rinnovo, ma chissà che rinnovo sarà e soprattutto quanto durerà…


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Io aspetto i 3 big prima


Ovviamente,se non tre big almeno gente di un certo spessore,io non dimentico le parole dette da lui.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato col Milan. A breve il Comunicato


Zero fiducia fino all'ufficialita
Come mi hanno ridotto


----------



## __king george__ (30 Giugno 2022)

solo loro stanno dando questa notizia?


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Giugno 2022)

non sappiamo nulla quindi poco da esser felici. quale il budget?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ovviamente,se non tre big almeno gente di un certo spessore,io non dimentico le parole dette da lui.



Spero almeno che Maldini abbia ricevuto rassicurazioni a riguardo,abbiamo perso Botman e Sanches e dobbiamo arrivare ad ingaggiare talenti simili,non virare sui soliti Raspadori,Veretout e Bernardeschi


----------



## Milo (30 Giugno 2022)

Daniele longò è affidabile? L’ha scritto anche lui


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Giugno 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Daniele longò è affidabile? L’ha scritto anche lui


è lo stesso di calciomercato.com. lavora li.


----------



## Roger84 (30 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Spero almeno che Maldini abbia ricevuto rassicurazioni a riguardo,abbiamo perso Botman e Sanches e dobbiamo arrivare ad ingaggiare talenti simili,non virare sui soliti Raspadori,Veretout e Bernardeschi


Su Sanches aspetterei un attimo...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Giugno 2022)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Su Sanches aspetterei un attimo...


Siamo ancora in gioco ?


----------



## Butcher (30 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Spero almeno che Maldini abbia ricevuto rassicurazioni a riguardo,abbiamo perso Botman e Sanches e dobbiamo arrivare ad ingaggiare talenti simili,non virare sui soliti Raspadori,Veretout e Bernardeschi


Sarebbe meglio chiudere così con Origi e Adli. Quelli poi ti restano sul groppone.


----------



## danjr (30 Giugno 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Daniele longò è affidabile? L’ha scritto anche lui


ha fatto 6 mesi a ripetere che per sanches era solo questione di tempo, glel'ho fatto notare e mi ha bloccato su twitter


----------



## El picinin (30 Giugno 2022)

Guardare che lo stanno scrivendo solo loro.


----------



## Mika (30 Giugno 2022)

Oramai io aspetto l'ufficialità o che domani Maldini e Massara vanno a Casa Milan a trattare con gli agenti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato col Milan. A breve il Comunicato



*Schira: Alle 19.30 Massara interverrà al Grand Hotel di Rimini. Volto disteso e sereno, ma nessuno parla.
L'ufficialità del suo rinnovo fino al 2024 (con opzione 2025) ancora non è arrivata.*


----------



## Swaitak (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Schira: Alle 19.30 Massara interverrà al Grand Hotel di Rimini. Volto disteso e sereno, ma nessuno parla.
> L'ufficialità del suo rinnovo fino al 2024 (con opzione 2025) ancora non è arrivata.*


dirà:" la Sostenibilità di Elliott, è una cacata pazzesca"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Schira: Alle 19.30 Massara interverrà al Grand Hotel di Rimini. Volto disteso e sereno, ma nessuno parla.
> L'ufficialità del suo rinnovo fino al 2024 (con opzione 2025) ancora non è arrivata.*



O arriva prima delle 19.30 o è una cosa fuori dal mondo. Che imbarazzo sarebbe?


----------



## Solo (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Schira: Alle 19.30 Massara interverrà al Grand Hotel di Rimini. Volto disteso e sereno, ma nessuno parla.
> L'ufficialità del suo rinnovo fino al 2024 (con opzione 2025) ancora non è arrivata.*


Ci sono un paio di cecchini in sala pagati da Singer che appena sentono la parola rinnovo hanno il compito di aprire il fuoco.


----------



## claudiop77 (30 Giugno 2022)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Su Sanches aspetterei un attimo...


Più che altro non è in trattativa con il PSG


----------



## __king george__ (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Schira: Alle 19.30 Massara interverrà al Grand Hotel di Rimini. Volto disteso e sereno, ma nessuno parla.
> L'ufficialità del suo rinnovo fino al 2024 (con opzione 2025) ancora non è arrivata.*


questo ancora parla?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato col Milan. A breve il Comunicato
> 
> Schira: Alle 19.30 Massara interverrà al Grand Hotel di Rimini. Volto disteso e sereno, ma nessuno parla.
> L'ufficialità del suo rinnovo fino al 2024 (con opzione 2025) ancora non è arrivata.



Questa roba mi ricorda Mentana che annuncia la morte di Raiola, e nessun altro conferma, e dopo mezz'ora resuscita (per poco... pace all'anima sua...)


----------



## Solo (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato col Milan. A breve il Comunicato
> 
> Schira: Alle 19.30 Massara interverrà al Grand Hotel di Rimini. Volto disteso e sereno, ma nessuno parla.
> L'ufficialità del suo rinnovo fino al 2024 (con opzione 2025) ancora non è arrivata.


Sono passati quasi 3/4 d'ora e nessun altro ha confermato.

Questi han fatto la "schirata"...


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se è vero tiriamo un sospirone,un mese così chi se lo dimentica.


Assolutamente!!!


----------



## nybreath (30 Giugno 2022)

Sinceramente, Massara é appena stato ripreso al GH rimini per l inaugurazione del calcio mercato, se c é andato da non dirigente mi sembrerebbe molto strano.


----------



## Mika (30 Giugno 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sono passati quasi 3/4 d'ora e nessun altro ha confermato.
> 
> Questi han fatto la "schirata"...


Effettivamente, strano che non sia rimbalzata nemmeno su Sky, Sportmediaset e GdS.


----------



## ILMAGO (30 Giugno 2022)

Ma è ufficiale o no?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2022)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, Massara é appena stato ripreso al GH rimini per l inaugurazione del calcio mercato, se c é andato da non dirigente mi sembrerebbe molto strano.



Beh, alcune notizie ieri sera confermavano il suo rinnovo senza Maldini. Purtroppo non è una prova definitiva...


----------



## Zenos (30 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> dirà:" la Sostenibilità di Elliott, è una cacata pazzesca"


90 minuti di applausi


----------



## Solo (30 Giugno 2022)

*Di Marzio: "La firma arriverà, lo so che lo diciamo da tempo. Ma non è ancora arrivata."*


----------



## Giofa (30 Giugno 2022)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, Massara é appena stato ripreso al GH rimini per l inaugurazione del calcio mercato, se c é andato da non dirigente mi sembrerebbe molto strano.


Io al suo posto mi sarei rifiutato di andare senza aver rinnovato, al massimo a Singer avrei detto "cosa fai, mi cacci?" (Cit.)


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2022)

Calma


----------



## Zenos (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Calma


Lo dici da 1 mese. Siamo arrivati al 30 Giugno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Lo dici da 1 mese. Siamo arrivati al 30 Giugno.


Ci sono validi motivi, credimi.


----------



## Giofa (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Calma


E te pareva!!!
Fortuna che ho visto il tuo look biondo platino, così ho un'altra cosa assurda a cui pensare e non solo a questa vicenda assurda (si scherza ovviamente)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato col Milan. A breve il Comunicato
> 
> Schira: Alle 19.30 Massara interverrà al Grand Hotel di Rimini. Volto disteso e sereno, ma nessuno parla.
> L'ufficialità del suo rinnovo fino al 2024 (con opzione 2025) ancora non è arrivata.



*Gazzetta: Se la firma non arrivasse entro mezzanotte i dirigenti potrebbero lavorare solo a titolo personale, altrimenti rischierebbero provvedimenti. *


----------



## Mika (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Calma


Se non firmano oggi domani non possono rappresentarci come dirigenti e praticamente il calciomercato inizia per tutti ufficialmente tranne che per noi che non abbiamo ufficialmente un DT e un DS. Si però calma che c'è tempo.

Quindi o Massara ha firmato pomeriggio il rinnovo e ora lo firma Maldini, che tutte e due senza firma per il nostro calciomercato non ci possono stare domani.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> E te pareva!!!
> Fortuna che ho visto il tuo look biondo platino, così ho un'altra cosa assurda a cui pensare e non solo a questa vicenda assurda (si scherza ovviamente)


Le scommesse vanno pagate , Milan campione d Italia e con Fikayo capelli biondi.


----------



## Solo (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Se la firma non arrivasse entro mezzanotte i dirigenti potrebbero lavorare solo a titolo personale, altrimenti rischierebbero provvedimenti. *


Apriranno la partita iva...


----------



## Hellscream (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Calma


Lollo, ti prego, evita certe parole


----------



## Zenos (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci sono validi motivi, credimi.


Resta il fatto che ancora una volta abbiamo fatto la nostra figura da peracottari davanti al mondo intero.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Resta il fatto che ancora una volta abbiamo fatto la nostra figura da peracottari davanti al mondo intero.


Però è come se io ti insultassi perché non fai il rogito della casa e tu mi rispondessi “ tutti i notai hanno il covid e l atto della casa me l ha mangiato il cane Che ci devo fare io ? Non posso fare altro che aspettare”


----------



## Giofa (30 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Resta il fatto che ancora una volta abbiamo fatto la nostra figura da peracottari davanti al mondo intero.


L'unico motivo per cui comprenderei questa situazione e ritardo riguarda lo stato di salute di Gazidis


----------



## mil77 (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci sono validi motivi, credimi.


Io sono sempre stato calmo, ma i validi motivi adesso possono essere solo che hanno firmato....Tu confermi la firma?


----------



## Igniorante (30 Giugno 2022)

Un sospiro di sollievo lungo un'ora...


----------



## Roger84 (30 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Siamo ancora in gioco ?


C'è un topic dedicato ma a quanto ha detto il presidente del Lille, sembra che il PSG non abbia fatto offerte per Sanches ma "altri club molto grandi europei" si....perciò aspettiamo un attimo che non è detta l'ultima parola!


----------



## gabri65 (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci sono validi motivi, credimi.



Sai già qual'è la domanda.


----------



## Masanijey (30 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sai già qual'è la domanda.


Dai è chiaro che Lollo gioca a fare l'insider. In realtà ha precisa indicazione di dire "calma" sul web


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Però è come se io ti insultassi perché non fai il rogito della casa e tu mi rispondessi “ tutti i notai hanno il covid e l atto della casa me l ha mangiato il cane Che ci devo fare io ? Non posso fare altro che aspettare”


ormai si può fare qualunque cosa online. basta avere un pc e una connessione internet.... quindi 0 scuse. hanno perso un mese di tempo cruciale per il lavoro che fanno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Giugno 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre stato calmo, ma i validi motivi adesso possono essere solo che hanno firmato....Tu confermi la firma?


ma va... se ne esce sempre cn ste frasi criptiche e poi chiude dicendo che non sa niente e sa quanto noi!


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci sono validi motivi, credimi.


Ma non eri quello che "ne so quanto voi",ora conosci pure i validi motivi?


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Giugno 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> ormai si può fare qualunque cosa online. basta avere un pc e una connessione internet.... quindi 0 scuse. hanno perso un mese di tempo cruciale per il lavoro che fanno.


Questo è ancora da vedere, a me interessano i fatti, il tempo c'è ancora per fare qualcosa di importante. Origi, Adli, i riscatti ed i colloqui con molti procuratori si sono comunque fatti anche in questa incertezza, manca ancora molto sicuramente, ma tempo perso anche no.


----------



## Djici (30 Giugno 2022)

Penso che sarà un estate intera di "calma, c'è una ragione valida se non stiamo prendendo nessuno per ora".

Ovviamente la ragione e che siamo squattrinati


----------



## Masanijey (30 Giugno 2022)

E in ogni caso, pare proprio ancora non abbiano firmato....


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Penso che sarà un estate intera di "calma, c'è una ragione valida se non stiamo prendendo nessuno per ora".
> 
> Ovviamente la ragione e che siamo squattrinati


Pensavo fossi tifoso del Milan e invece sono a un corso intensivo di calma interiore e autocontrollo .

In the night self control


----------



## Swaitak (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Se la firma non arrivasse entro mezzanotte i dirigenti potrebbero lavorare solo a titolo personale, altrimenti rischierebbero provvedimenti. *


prese per il cubo a go go


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato col Milan. A breve il Comunicato
> 
> Schira: Alle 19.30 Massara interverrà al Grand Hotel di Rimini. Volto disteso e sereno, ma nessuno parla.
> L'ufficialità del suo rinnovo fino al 2024 (con opzione 2025) ancora non è arrivata.
> ...


Da domani Maldini e Massara possono fare domanda di reddito di cittadinanza? Oppure non hanno diritto e devono prima vendere tutto?


----------



## __king george__ (30 Giugno 2022)

a 4 ore dal termine ancora nulla..sta cosa è RIDICOLA

comunicazione offensiva e irrispettosa

se avessimo una curva decente diserterebbero lo stadio per i primi 2 mesi facendo un comunicato che dice "filtra ottimismo sul nostro ritorno..calma"

rido ma sono abbastanza seccato


----------



## Djici (30 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pensavo fossi tifoso del Milan e invece sono a un corso intensivo di calma interiore e autocontrollo .
> 
> In the night self control


I milanisti dovrebbero avere tutti una Rage Room gratis a disposizione. Altro che autocontrollo


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Dai è chiaro che Lollo gioca a fare l'insider. In realtà ha precisa indicazione di dire "calma" sul web


Ma se sono 3 anni che vi dico che non so nulla di nulla, hazzo lo scrivo ad ogni post.
Rincaro sempre la dose dicendovi che io non so nulla e mi chiedo come facciano gli “””””””””” insiders”””””””” a scrivere cose che non puó sapere nessuno.

Dammi dell aziendalista ma non quello che hai scritto tu perché mi arrabbio.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma se sono 3 anni che vi dico che non so nulla di nulla, hazzo lo scrivo ad ogni post.
> Rincaro sempre la dose dicendovi che io non so nulla e mi chiedo come facciano gli “””””””””” insiders”””””””” a scrivere cose che non possono sapere nessuno.
> 
> Dammi dell aziendalista ma non quello che hai scritto tu perché mi *******.


Lollo calma..
Ti fa solo onore che sei sempre tra noi e ti va dato atto che ci metti sempre la faccia.

Io ti cambierei pure col presidente, pensa te.


----------



## Djici (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato col Milan. A breve il Comunicato
> 
> Schira: Alle 19.30 Massara interverrà al Grand Hotel di Rimini. Volto disteso e sereno, ma nessuno parla.
> L'ufficialità del suo rinnovo fino al 2024 (con opzione 2025) ancora non è arrivata.
> ...


Admin, lo so che non e scritto "ufficiale" nel titolo ma per me sarebbe meglio cambiare il titolo con un "Maldini avrebbe rinnovato" o una cosa simile.
Lo dico per quello che rischiano di rimanerci male se mai dovesse succedere il finimondo rossonero


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma se sono 3 anni che vi dico che non so nulla di nulla, hazzo lo scrivo ad ogni post.
> Rincaro sempre la dose dicendovi che io non so nulla e mi chiedo come facciano gli “””””””””” insiders”””””””” a scrivere cose che non possono sapere nessuno.
> 
> Dammi dell aziendalista ma non quello che hai scritto tu perché mi *******.


"Rissa! Rissa! Rissa!"


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lollo calma..
> Ti fa solo onore che sei sempre tra noi e ti va dato atto che ci metti sempre la faccia.
> 
> Io ti cambierei pure col presidente, pensa te.


E no dai, accetto tutto ma non che si dicano le cattiverie sulla mia persona. 
Sono aziendalista ? Si , sono un inguaribile ottimista ? Si. Sono un illuso che lo prende sempre nel C ? Si.

Ma non accetto altro


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Giugno 2022)

Riflettendo un pó sugli acquisti degli anni scorsi e leggendo i rumors sui social mi sono fatto questa idea:

Al momento Maldini é Massara hanno la delega per poter completare acquisti in assenza dell’ok dell’AD per cifre sotto i 5 milioni.

Per questo gli anni scorsi abbiamo visto formule fantasiose e voli pindarici per sottoscrivere accordi, anche in prestito oneroso piú diritto, con esborsi sotto i 5 milioni.

Ricordiamo:
Kalulu
Saelemakers
Kjaer
Ibrahimovic
Tonali
Ballo Touré
Florenzi
Tatarusanu 
Bakayoko
Messias
Diaz
Giroud
Lazetic.

Per tutti questi la MMM ha potuto procedere autonomamente (almeno al primo anno) senza dover richiedere l’ok dell’AD.

Di fatto l’anno scorso solo 3 operazioni sono state completate con il necessario avvallo di Gazidis:

il riscatto di Tomori
Il riscatto di Tonali (ma hanno dovuto ottenere uno sconto enorme per avere l’ok)
L’acquisto di Adli (ma con sconto del 50% per un anno di permanenza).
Anche quest anno le operazioni giá concluse sono sotto la soglia dei 5 milioni:
Riscatto Florenzi
Riscatto Messias
Contratto di Origi.

Non sappiamo quali veti abbia messo Gazidis,m quasi certi dovrebbero essere quelli su Simakan (infortunato) e Faivre, per il resto… chi lo sa.

É probabilmente questo il vero nodo della trattativa. Condivisa la visione “auto sostenibile”, Paolo vorrá poter alzare la soglia per la quale puó operare senza dover avere l’avvallo di Gazidis.

La proprietá, scottata dall’esperienza di Leonardo (piú Paolo) nella quale il DS, libero dai vincoli di approvazione dell’AD ha fatto danni inenarrabili, é restia a concedere questa autonomia. “Mettevi d’accordo, che male c’é?” Penserá.

Per questo forse il mercato é fermo, probabilmente Paolo prima di spendere i soldi a budget vuole poterlo fare come cavolo vuole e quindi aspetta di poterlo fare senza dover chiedere l’ok a Gazidis.

La discussione sul contratto (come filtra dalle recenti voci) probabilmente verta sulla soglia sotto la quale la MMM é libera di operare (in aderenza al budget, sempre deciso dalla dirigenza) senza dover concordare l’acquisto con Gazidis e/o sulle modalitá di decisione in caso di discordanza di opinioni.

Scusate il Pippone, é una mia ricostruzione, ma forse visti gli exploit giornalistici recenti, vale quanto un articolo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2022)

*BASTA.
Tornate in topic.*


----------



## rossonerosud (30 Giugno 2022)

Risulta? A parte calciomercato.com in giro non risulta. Bah


----------

